# 'Release' Surf Reels



## 90gram (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello all - just wondering if anyone has come across the U.S made 'Release Reels'? They look to be the goods quality wise, and maybe even better than Avet reels? I know that is a massive call considering how awesome Avets are - I have a Chinese knock off of an Avet and even it is awesome - but the Release reels, even in the S.G size, have 30lb's of drag, which is off the charts!!!

Wondering if anyone has magged either the SG or LG (small game or large game) versions, or come across the Release Surf Reel?

This one looks good for casting big baits: 

- Release Surf Reels

The Release Surf Reels were designed working closely with Surf Caster Ryan White (aka Hatteras Jack). Anglers will be able to maximize their distance under any conditions, with the friction free, magnetic breaking system with fre floating spool. The Release surf reels are made with an all black hard coating.

Features:

Variable, friction free, magnetic breaking system with a free floating spool
Infinite anti-reverse bearing backed up by patent pending anti-reverse pawl system
Stainless steel gears

I believe they are designed and made in the U.S completely.

Scott...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Are they out yet? 
Last email I got was they were delayed from being offered because when they moved to a new facility they were going to have to set up the tooling again and adding a new reel was just too much at once. I did not catch them at any of the shows this spring so I have not heard anything else about them.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

the surf reel is still in production. they are infact working closely with hatteras jack on the design, its going to have a mag. im excited actually about this reel. ive thrown the SG on a heaver and it is FAST, both the SG and LG are great reels, i know plenty of people that use them on yaks and boats. im not affiliated with them, but i have seen their old shop, everything is built 100% in the US.


----------

